# 50’s Schwinn Pixie 20”



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2019)

Never seen this model as a lightweight, and it’s a 20”. Neat little bike that was given to me today by a friend. Not sure of the year, guessing 52 or 57. One of those B serial numbers. Seat, stem and bars are not original. @Eric Amlie @Schwinn499


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 26, 2019)

Well, ruled out 57. Doesn’t appear that the Pixie was offered as a lightweight that year. Gonna say 52.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 26, 2019)

Cool little bike,Heres an ad from '53.........http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1953_10.jpg


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 26, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Cool little bike,Heres an ad from '53.........http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1953_10.jpg



Thanks for sending me the link, haven’t found much info on these. Wish I could find the correct bars, stem and seat.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 26, 2019)

I've never seen a blue one, just Red.  

   This is mine.
    I'm pretty sure Everything is correct. I can get  better pix of the seat if you need.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 26, 2019)

Neat little lightweight, but it ain't no 1957 model.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 27, 2019)

That’s what I found, looking like 53.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 27, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> I've never seen a blue one, just Red.
> 
> This is mine.
> I'm pretty sure Everything is correct. I can get  better pix of the seat if you need.
> ...



That’s the best original example I’ve seen so far, painted fenders too. I’ll bet these parts are super hard to find. Thanks for sharing!!


----------

